# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  NOD 32

## barbosso

NOD 32 

Обеспечивает надежную, современную защиту от угроз, которым подвергается ваш ПК. Вирусы, черви, трояны и другие неприятности теперь не смогут причинить никакого вреда информации, ценной для вас!
Усовершенствованные методы обнаружения. 
Расширенное сканирование архивов. 
Управление съемными носителями. 
Отслеживание обновлений безопасности Windows. 
Утилита - ESET SysInspector. 
Утилита - ESET SysRescue. 
И множество других функций!
Доп. информация: 
Присутствует файл лицензии, ключ (логин и пароль, который действителен до 22.02.2010. По желанию можно продлить! ), очень нужная программа "Update Generator" - позволяющая сохранять загруженные обновления вирусных баз на жесткий диск!
Год выпуска: 2009 
Жанр: Безопасность 
Разработчик: ESET 
Язык интерфейса: Русский 
Платформа: Windows (XP), Windows (2000), Vista 
Системные требования: Миимальные - процессор 400 МГц, 32-разрядный (x86),128 Мб оперативной памяти 
http://depositfiles.com/files/zporke210

----------


## DaringGirl

а вот я купила антивирус на сайте antiviruses.ru, довольна тем, что быстро произвели поставку и получила консультацию - помогли выбрать именно тот, который мне лучше подходит...

----------


## amenoru

DaringGirl - ты лузер !

----------


## PROFISOFT

> Активация ESET NOD32 обновление 6 марта 2012
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> Скачать архив ключей с:  Letitbit
> -----------------------------------------------
> Последняя версия ESET NOD32 5.0 (x64) для Windows: Letitbit 
> Последняя версия ESET NOD32 Smart Security 5.0 (x64) для Windows: Turbobit
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Спасибо нам  не надо -  лучше отблагодарите нас чужой монетой


Обновление от 6 марта 2012г.

----------

